
Edward Snowden's leaks are misguided - joshfraser
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/sep/26/edward-snowden-leaks-misguided-cyber-attacks
======
transfire
Let me tell a little something about those who "at all times acted lawfully".
Most of Massachusetts was once inhabited by the Wampanoag tribe. But European
settlers passed a law requiring the payment of property tax. When the Indians,
low and behold, had no money to pay the property tax, they were no longer
allowed to live on their land, and thus were forced out, onto ever smaller
bits of unwanted territory. Such are the things done by those who "at all
times acted lawfully".

------
joshfraser
I'm shocked to see this on The Guardian considering the support that Glenn
Greenwald has gotten from the paper, including their editor, Alan Rusbridger,
who said he would rather destroy the copied files than hand them back to the
NSA and GCHQ. Is this an effort to look fair and balanced? Something more
sinister?

~~~
krapp
I don't see what's so shocking, unless you expect the Guardian to censor their
reporters' opinions. They're not a political organization, they don't have to
toe a party line.

~~~
bediger4000
> They're not a political organization

Is that strictly true? I mean, in the US newspapers are supposed to be "fair"
and "objective" and "nonpartisan", probably because we only had 1 paper per
city since the 60s, but I have this impression that in the UK, papers were a
bit different. I thought there was some extra connotations that went along
with reading The Guardian or The Times or The Mail. Sort of like newspapers in
the USA in the 20s and 30s.

~~~
NonEUCitizen
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theguardian.com](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theguardian.com)
says:

"...owned by the Scott Trust, a charitable foundation which aims to ensure the
newspaper's editorial independence in perpetuity"

~~~
MaysonL
Independent, not with a view from nowhere. [to use Jay Rosen's[0] phrase]

[0]
[http://archive.pressthink.org/2003/09/18/jennings.html](http://archive.pressthink.org/2003/09/18/jennings.html)

------
tokenadult
This op-ed is interesting, and is an example of The Guardian opening its pages
to thoughtful dissents from its own editorial position. I think this essay
makes some good points.

